# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين لبنان >  :: قانون الموجبات والعقود2

## هيثم الفقى

الأعمال القانونية 
المادة 147- إن العمل القانوني هو الذي يعمل لأحداث مفاعيل قانونية وعلى الخصوص لإنشاء الموجبات. 

وأن العمل القانوني المنشئ للموجبات يجوز ان يكون صادراً عن فريق واحد (كتصريح فريق بمشيئته) أو أن يكون إتفاقاً فيعبر عنه بالعقد.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 143- من يظن خطأ أنه مديون فيوفي ما ليس في ذمته على أثر خطأ قانوني أو فعلي يحق له أن يطالب الكاسب بالرد. 



المادة 144- لا وجه للإسترداد : 

1) إذا كان  الموجب مدنياً ومعلقاً على أجل لم يحل وأن يكن المديون قد ظنه مستحق الأداء، وفي هذه الحال لا تحق المطالبة بالفائدة عن المدة المتخللة بين الإيفاء والإستحقاق. 

2) إذا كان الموجب طبيعياً أو أدبياً مخصاً وكان الموفي عالماً على الأقل بحقيقة الحال عند الإيفاء. 

3) إذا كان الكاسب حسن النية وقت الإيفاء وقد أتلف أو أبطل سنده، أو حرم نفسه الضمانات المؤمنة لدينه، أو ترك مرور الزمن يتم في مصلحة مديونه الحقيقي. 



المادة 145- يمكن الإسترداد : 

1) إذا كان الموجب موقوفاً على شرط تعليق مجهول من المديون وغير متحقق. 

2) إذا كان المديون يستطيع أن يدفع دعوى الدائن بحجة قاطعة لم يكن عالماً بوجودها. 

3) إذا ظن نفسه ملزماً بموجب مدني مع أن الموجب المترتب عليه كان أدبياً محضاً أو طبيعياً. 



المادة 146- إن القواعد الموضوعة للكسب غير المشروع على وجه عام، تسري أحكامها على إيفاء ما لا يجب.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

أصول عامة 
المادة 140- من يجتني بلا سبب مشروع كسباً يضر بالغير يلزمه الرد. 



المادة 141- إن موجب الكاسب تجاه المكتسب منه لا يتحقق على هذا الشكل وبناء على هذا الأصل إلا إذا توافرت الشروط الآتية : 

1) أن يكون قد حصل الكاسب المزعوم على كسب سواء أكان هذا الكسب مباشراً أم غير مباشر، مادياً أم أدبياً. 

2) أن يكون المكتسب منه قد خسر مقابل هذا الكسب في ملك أو مال تفرغ عنه أو خدمة قام بها. 

3) أن يكون الكسب المتحقق والخسارة المقابلة مجردين عن سبب قانوني يرتكزان عليه. 

4) أن لا يكون للمكتسب منه، كي ينال مطلوبه، سوى حق المداعاة المبني على حصول الكسب، وهذا الحق له صفة ثانوية بالنسبة إلى سائر الوسائل القانونية. 



المادة 142- لا يلزم الكاسب بالرد إلا بقدر الكسب الذي يكون له يوم الإدعاء، ما لم يتضمن القانون نصاً على العكس. 

يكون الأمر بخلاف ذلك إذا كان الكاسب سيئ النية وقت الكسب، فعندئذ يصبح مسؤولاً عن كل ما كسبه أية كانت الحوادث التي تقع بعد ذلك من هلاك أو تفرغ أو تعيب، ويتحمل في هذه الحال جميع المخاطر ويلزم برد جميع النتائج التي جناها أو كان يجب ان يجنيها، ولا يحق له إلا المطالبة بالنفقات الضرورية.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 138- ما من أحد يستطيع أن يبرئ نفسه إبراء كلياً أو جزئياً من نتائج إحتياله أو خطأه الفادح بوضعه بنداً ينفي عنه التبعة أو يخفف من وطأتها وكل بند يدرج لهذا الغرض في أي عقد كان، هو باطل أصلاً. 



المادة 139- إن البنود النافية للتبعة وبنود المجازفة تكون صالحة معمولاً بها على قدر إبرائها لذمة واضع البند من نتائج عمله أو خطأه غير المقصود، ولكن هذا الإبراء ينحصر في الأضرار المادية لا في الأضرار التي تصيب الأشخاص إذ أن حياة الإنسان وسلامته الشخصية هما فوق كل إتفاق.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

في مبلغ العوض وماهيته 
المادة 134- إن العوض الذي يجب للمتضرر من جرم أو شبه جرم يجب أن يكون في الأساس معادلاً للضرر الذي  حل به. 

والضرر الأدبي يعتد به كما يعتد بالضرر المادي. والقاضي يمكنه أن ينظر بعين الإعتبار إلى شأن المحبة إذا كان هناك ما يبررها من صلة القربى الشرعية أو صلة الرحم. 

وكذلك الأضرار غير المباشرة يجب أن ينظر إليها بعين الإعتبار على شرط أن تكون متصلة إتصالاً واضحاً بالجرم أو بشبه الجرم. 

وفي الأصل إن الأضرار الحالية الواقعة تدخل وحدها في حساب العوض، غير أنه يجوز للقاضي بوجه الإستثناء أن ينظر بعين الإعتبار إلى الأضرار المستقبلة إذا كان وقوعها مؤكداً من جهة، وكان لديه من جهة آخرى الوسائل اللازمة لتقدير قيمتها الحقيقية مقدماً. 



المادة 135- إذا كان المتضرر قد إقترف خطأ من شأنه أن يخفف إلى حد ما تبعة خصمه لا أن يزيلها، وجب توزيع التبعة على وجه يؤدي إلى تخفيض بدل العوض الذي يعطى للمتضرر. 



المادة 136- يكون التعويض في الأصل من النقود، ويخصص كبدل عطل وضرر، غير أنه يحق للقاضي أن يلبسه شكلاً يكون أكثر موافقة لمصلحة المتضرر فيجعله حينئذ عيناً. ويمكن أن يكون على الخصوص بطريقة النشر في الجرائد. 



المادة 137- إذا نشأ الضرر عن عدة أشخاص فالتضامن السلبي يكون موجوداً بينهم : 

1) إذا كان هناك إشتراك في العمل. 

2) إذا كان من المستحيل تعيين نسبة ما أحدثه كل شخص من ذلك الضرر.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

في أسباب التبعة الناشئة عن الجرم أو شبه الجرم 
المادة 121- الجرم عمل مضر بمصلحة الغير عن قصد وبدون حق وشبه الجرم عمل ينال من مصلحة الغير بدون حق ولكن عن غير قصد. 

الجزء الأول - التبعة الناجمة عن العمل الشخصي 




المادة 122- كل عمل من أحد الناس ينجم عنه ضرر غير مشروع بمصلحة الغير، يجبر فاعله إذا كان مميزاً على التعويض. وفاقد الاهلية مسؤول عن الأعمال غير المباحة التي يأتيها عن إدراك. 

وإذا صدرت الأضرار عن شخص غير مميز ولم يستطع المتضرر أن يحصل على التعويض ممن نيط به أمر المحافظة على ذلك الشخص، فيحق للقاضي مع مراعاة حالة الفريقين، أن يحكم على فاعل الضرر بتعويض عادل. 



المادة 123- يسأل المرء عن الضرر الناجم عن إهماله أو عدم تبصره كما يسأل عن الضرر الناشئ عن فعل يرتكبه. 



المادة 124- يلزم أيضاً بالتعويض من يضر الغير بتجاوزه، في أثناء إستعمال حقه، حدود حسن النية أو الغرض الذي أجله منح هذا الحق. 



الجزء الثاني - التبعة الناجمة عن فعل الغير 




المادة 125- إن المرء مسؤول حتماً عن الأضرار التي يحدثها أشخاص آخرون هو مسؤول عنهم وعددهم محدود محصور. 



المادة 126- الأصول والأوصياء مسؤولون عن كل عمل غير مباح يأتيه الأولاد القاصرون المقيمون معهم والخاضعون لسلطانهم. 

والمعلمون وأرباب الصناعات مسؤولون عن الضرر الناجم عن الأعمال غير المباحة التي يأتيها الطلبة أو المتدرجون الصناعيون في أثناء وجودهم تحت مراقبتهم على ان الحكومة هي التي تتحمل التبعة بدلاً من أعضاء هيئة التعليم الرسمي. 

والتبعة تلحق بالأشخاص المشار إليهم ما لم يثبتوا أنه لم يكن في وسعهم منع الفعل الذي نشأت عنه. وتبقى التبعة قائمة وإن كان فاعل الضرر مسؤول لعدم إدراكه. 



المادة 127- إن السيد والولي مسؤولان عن ضرر الأعمال غير المباحة التي يأتيها الخادم أو المولى في أثناء العمل، أو بسبب العمل الذي إستخدماهما فيه وإن كانا غير حرين في إختيارهما، بشرط أن يكون لهما سلطة فعلية عليهما في المراقبة والإدارة. 

وتلك التبعة تلحق الأشخاص المعنويين كما تلحق الأشخاص الحقيقيين. 



المادة 128- ويمكن، حتى في غير الاحوال المتقدم ذكرها، أن يكون أحد الأشخاص مسؤولاً عن عمل شخص آخر ولكن بشرط أن يثبت عليه إرتكاب خطأ معين لا أن يكون مسؤولاً على وجه محتم، فلا يكون إذ ذاك مسؤولاً عن عمل غيره بل عن خطأه الخاص. 



الجزء الثالث - التبعة الناشئة عن فعل الحيوانات 




المادة 129- إن حارس الحيوان مسؤول عن ضرر حيوانه وإن يكن قد ضل أو هرب. وحكم هذه التبعة يجري أيضاً عند إنتقاء النص المخالف وإن يكن الحارس والمتضرر مرتبطين بعقد سابق كعقد الإستخدام مثلاً. 

ولا ترتفع التبعة عن الحارس إلا إذا قام الدليل على قوة قاهرة أو على خطأ إرتكبه المتضرر. 



المادة 130- أما الأضرار الناجمة عن فعل الحيوانات الأوابد فإن مالك الأرض أو المزارع لا يسألان عنها إلا إذا قام البرهان على خطأ معين إرتكباه بفعل أو إهمال. 



الجزء الرابع - التبعة الناشئة عن الجوامد 




المادة 131- معدلة وفقا للمرسوم الإشتراعي 51 تاريخ 5/11/1932 

إن حارس الجوامد المنقولة وغير المنقولة يكون مسؤولاً عن الأضرار التي تحدثها تلك الجوامد حتى في الوقت الذي لا تكون فيه تحت إدارته أو مراقبته الفعلية، كالسيارة وقت السير أو الطيارة وقت طيرانها أو المصعد وقت إستعماله. 

وتلك التبعة الوضعية لا تزول إلا إذا أقام الحارس البرهان على وجود قوة قاهرة أو خطا من المتضرر. ولا يكفي أن يثبت الحارس أنه لم يرتكب خطأ. 

وأن وجود تعاقد سابق بين الحارس والمتضرر لا يحول دون إجراء حكم التبعة الناشئة عن الأشياء إلا إذا كان في القانون نص على العكس. 



المادة 132- إذا نجم الضرر عن عدة أشياء من الجوامد كتصادم سيارتين مثلاً فإن التبعة الوضعية تزول وتحل محلها التبعة العادية المبنية على الفعل الشخصي. 



المادة 133- إن مالك البناء مسؤول عن الضرر الذي ينشأ عن هبوطه أو تهدم جانب منه حين يكون سبب هذا الحادث نقصاً في صيانة البناء أو عيباً في بنيانه أو قدماً عن عهده. 

وتلك التبعة تلحق مالك سطح الأرض إذا كانت ملكية السطح منفصلة عن ملكية الأرض. 

أما إذا كانت صيانة البنيان من واجب شخص غير المالك فتبقى التبعة ملقاة على هاكل المالك وإنما يحق له أن يرجع على ذلك الشخص ويمكنه أن يدخله في دعوى التبعة. 

وجميع هذه القواعد يجب تطبيقها وأن يكن المالك والمتضرر مرتبطين بموجب سابق، ما لم يكن ثمة نص قانوني على العكس.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

أحكام عامة وموجبات قانونية 
المادة 119- تنشأ الموجبات: 

1) عن القانون. 

2) عن الأعمال غير المباحة (كالجرم أوشبه الجرم). 

3) عن الكسب غير المشروع. 

4) عن الأعمال القانونية. 



المادة 120- الموجبات القانونية هي التي تستمد مباشرة من القانون دون سواه كالموجبات الكائنة بين ملاك متجاورين أو كديون النفقة التي يوجبها القانون على بعض الأقرباء أو الأنسباء. ولما كانت هذه الموجبات تتولد بمعزل عن مشيئة ذوي العلاقة فهي لا تستلزم وجود أهلية على الإطلاق عندهم إلا إذا كان القانون ينص على العكس.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الموجبات ذات الأجل المسقط 
المادة 117- إن الموجبات التي موضوعها إجراء أمر متواصل أو سلسلة أمور متتابعة يكون مفعول الأجل فيها الإسقاط. 



المادة 118- للموجب ذي الأجل المسقط مفاعيل الموجب البسيط ما دام ذلك الأجل لم يحل. وعند حلوله تنقطع مفاعيل الموجب فيما يختص بالمستقبل فقط.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الجزء الأول -  عموميات 




المادة 101- الموجب المؤجل التنفيذ أو ذو الأجل المؤجل هو الذي يكون تنفيذه موقوفاً إلى أن يحل الأجل. وإذا لم يكن ثمة أجل منصوص عليه أو مستنتج من ماهية القضية فيمكن طلب التنفيذ حالاً. 



المادة 102- إن مهلة الأجل تبتدئ من تاريخ العقد إذا لم يعين الفريقان أو القانون تاريخاً آخر. أما في الموجبات الناشئة عن جرم أو شبه جرم فتبتدئ مهلة الأجل من تاريخ الحكم الذي يعين التعويض الواجب على المديون. 



المادة 103- إن اليوم الذي يكون مبدأ مدة الأجل لا يحسب. 

وإن الأجل المحسوب بالأيام ينتهي بأنتهاء آخر يوم من مدة الاجل. 



المادة 104- وإذا كان محسوباً بالأسابيع أو بالأشهر أو بالأعوام فيكون الإستحقاق في اليوم المقابل بتسميته أو بترتيبه من الأسبوع أو الشهر أو العام، لليوم الذي أبرم فيه العقد. 



المادة 105- إذا كان الإستحقاق واقعاً في يوم عطلة قانونية أرجئ إلى اليوم التالي الذي لا عطلة فيه. 



المادة 106- الأجل المؤجل إما قانوني وإما ممنوح. 

فالقانوني هو المثبت في عقد إنشاء الموجب أو في عقد لاحق له أو المستمد من القانون. 

والأجل الممنوح هو الذي يمنحه القاضي. 



المادة 107- الأجل القانوني صريح أو ضمني : فهو صريح إذا كان مشترطاً بصراحة، وضمني إذا كان مستنتجاً من ماهية الموجب. 



المادة 108- إن الأجل المؤجل لا يقتصرعلى جعل الموجب غير مستحق الإيفاء بل يمنع عنه حكم مرور الزمن ما دام الأجل لم يحل. أما إذا كان الموجب قد نفذ فلا وجه لإسترداد ما لم يجب. 



المادة 109- إن الأجل المؤجل موضوع لمصلحة المديون إلا إذا إستنتج العكس من الأحوال أو من نص العقد أو ماهيته أو من القانون. 



المادة 110- إذا كان الأجل موضوعاً لمصلحة الدائن أو لمصلحة الفريقين المشتركة فهو يمنع المديون من لتنفيذ الإختياري للموجب. 



المادة 111- إن الدائن إلى أجل يمكنه حتى قبل الإستحقاق، أن يتوسل بكل الوسائل الإحتياطية لصيانة حقوقه وأن يطلب كفالة أو غيرها من وجوه التأمين أو أن يعمد إلى الحجز الإحتياطي حين يجد من الأسباب الصحيحية ما يحمله على الخوف من عدم ملاءة المديون أو من إفلاسه أو من هربه. 



المادة 112- إن الفريق الذي يستفيد وحده من الأجل يمكنه أن يتنازل عنه بمجرد مشيئته. 



المادة 113- إن المديون الذي يستفيد من الأجل يسقط حقه في الإستفادة منه : 

1) إذا أفلس أو أصبح غير مليء : 

2) إذا أتى فعلاً ينقص التأمينات الخاصة المعطاة للدائن بمقتضى عقد إنشاء الموجب أو عقد لاحق له أو بمقتضى القانون.أما إذا كان النقص في تلك التأمينات ناجماً عن سبب لم يكن المديون فيه مختاراً حق للدائن أن يطلب زيادة التأمين. فإذا لم ينلها حق له أن يطلب تنفيذ الموجب حالاً. 

3) إذا لم يقدم المديون للدائن التأمينات التي وعد بها في العقد. 


في الموجبات ذات الأجل المؤجل 
المادة 114- إن وفاة المديون تجعل كل ما عليه من الموجبات ذات الأجل مستحقة الإيفاء ما عدا الديون المضمونة بتأمينات عينية. 



الجزء الثاني - أحكام مختصة بالأجل الممنوح 




المادة 115- للقاضي أن ينظر بعين الإعتبار إلى حالة المديون إذا كان حسن النية فيمنحه مع الإحتياط الشديد مهلاً معتدلة لإيفاء الموجب ويأمر بتوقيف المداعاة مع إبقاء كل شيء على حاله، ما لم يكن ثمة نص قانوني مخالف. 



المادة 116- خلافاً للأجل القانوني لا يحول الاجر الممنوح دون اجراء المقاصة عند الاقتضاء.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

أحكام عامة 
المادة 100- إن الموجبات يمكن تقييدها بأجل : 

والأجل عارض مستقبل مؤكد الحدوث من شأنه أن يقف إستحقاق الموجب أو سقوطه ولا يكون له مفعول رجعي. 

وإذا كان الوقت الذي سيقع فيه ذاك العارض معروفاً من قبل، كان الموجب ذا أجل أكيد وإلا كان ذا أجل غير أكيد.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

- في مفاعيل شرط الإلغاء 
المادة 97- إن شرط الإلغاء لا يوقف تنفيذ الموجب بل يقتصر على إلزام الدائن برد ما أخذه عن تحقق الشرط. 

وإذا لم يتمكن من رده لسبب هو مسؤول عنه لزمه بدل العطل والضرر، غير أنه لا يلزمه رد المنتجات والزيادات. وكل نص يقضي عليه برد المنتجات يعد كأنه لم يكن. 



المادة 98- إن القاعدة المنصوص عليها في الفقرة الثانية من المادة الخامسة والتسعين تطبق على الموجبات المعقودة على شرط الإلغاء فيما يختص بالأعمال التي أجراها ذاك الذي تلغى حقوقه بتحقق الشرط ما خلا الحقوق المكتسبة شرعاً لشخص ثالث حسن النية. 



المادة 99- إذا تحقق شر الإلغاء فإن الأعمال التي أجراها الدائن في خلال ذلك تصبح لغواً، ما عدا أعمال الإدارة فإنها تبقى ثابتة على كل حال.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

في مفاعيل شرط التعليق 
المادة 93- إن الموجب المعقود على شرط التعليق لا يقبل التنفيذ الإختياري ولا يمر عليه الزمن ما دام الشرط معلقاً. 

على أن الدائن يمكنه أن يقوم بأعمال إحتياطية أخصها قيد الرهن المؤمن به دينه عند الإقتضاء وطلب تطبيق الخط ووضع الأختام وإنشاء المحاضر والجداول. 



المادة 94- إن الموجب الذي عقد على شرط التعليق وما زال الشرط فيه معلقاً يمكن التفرغ عنه بوجه خاص أو بوجه عام. 



المادة 95- أن الموجب عليه تحت شرط التعليق لا يمكنه قبل تحقق هذا الشرط أن يقوم بأي عمل من شأنه أن يمنع إستعمال حقوق الدائن أو يزيده صعوبة في حالة تحقق الشرط. وبعد أن يتحقق شرط التعليق تكون الأعمال التي أجراها الموجب عليه في خلال ذلك ملغاة على قدر ما يكون فيها من الأضرار بالدائن ما عدا الحقوق المكتسبة شرعاً لشخص ثالث حسن النية. 



المادة 96- إذا هلك أو تعيب موضوع الموجب المعلق على شرط قبل تحقق هذا الشرط فتطبق القواعد الآتية : 

إذا هلك الشيء جميعه ولم يكن هلاكه ناشئاً عن فعل أو خطأ من المديون فيبقى تحقق الشرط بدون مفعول ويعد الموجب كأنه لم يكن. 

وإذا كان هذا الموجب ناشئاً عن عقد متبادل فإن الشيء يهلك على المديون بمعنى أنه لا يحق له أن يطالب الدائن بتنفيذ الشيء المقابل. 

وإذا تعيب الشيء أو نقصت قيمته بلا فعل ولا خطأ من المديون، وجب على الدائن قبوله بحالته دون تخفيض من الثمن. 

وإذا هلك الشيء جميعه بخطأ أو بفعل من المديون، حق للدائن أن يطلب بدل العطل و الضرر. 

وإذا تغيب الشيء أو نقصت قيمته بخطأ أو بفعل من المديون كان للدائن أن يختار إما قبول الشيء على حالته وإما إلغاء العقد. وفي الحالتين لا يحرم حق المطالبة ببدل العطل والضرر عند الإقتضاء. 

كل ذلك اذا لم يشترط الفريقان خلافه.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

في أي الأحوال يعد الشرط متحققاً أو غير متحقق 
المادة 88- إذا عقد موجب وكان معلقاً بشرط وقوع حادث ما في وقت معين فإن هذا الشرط يعد غير متحقق إذا تصرم ذلك الوقت ولم يقع الحادث. 

ولا يجوز للمحكمة على الإطلاق أن تمنح في هذه الحال تمديداً للمهلة. 

وإذا لم يضرب أجل ما، فإن تحقق الشرط ممكن في كل آن ولا يعد متحقق الا إذا أصبح من المؤكد أن الحادث لم يقع. 



المادة 89- إذا عقد موجب مباح شرعاً على شرط أن لا يطرأ حدث ما في زمن معين فيعد هذا الشرط متحققاً إذا إنقضى هذا الزمن ولم يقع الحدث أو أصبح من المؤكد قبل الأجل المعين أنه لن يقع. وإذا لم يكن ثمة وقت معين فلا يتحقق الشرط إلا إذا بات من المؤكد أن الحدث لن يقع. 



المادة 90- إن الشرط الموقوف تحقيقه على إشتراك شخص ثالث في العمل أو على فعل من الدائن، يعد غير متحقق إذا نكل الشخص الثالث عن الإشتراك أو الدائن عن إتمام الفعل المعين وأن يكن المانع غير منوط بمشيئته. 



المادة 91- يعد الشرط متحققاً حينما يكون المديون الملزم إلزاماً شرطياً قد منع بدون حق وقوع الحادث أو كان متآخراً عن إتمامه. 



المادة 92- لا مفعول للشرط المتحقق إذا وقع الحادث بخدعة من الشخص الذي كان من مصلحته أن يقع هذا الحادث.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

أحكام عامة 
المادة 81- الشرط عارض مستقبل غير مؤكد يتعلق عليه تولد الموجب أو سقوطه، ويكون له مفعول رجعي إلا إذا تحصل العكس من مشيئة الفريقين أو من ماهية الموجب. 

وفي الحالة الأولى المشار إليها في الفقرة السابقة يقال له شرط التعليق، وفي الحالة الثانية يسمى شرط الإلغاء. 

إن العارض الماضي أو الحاضر وإن جهله الفريقان لا يعد شرطاً بالمعنى المقصود في هذه المادة. 



المادة 82- إن إشتراط الشيء المستحيل أو المخالف للآداب أو للقانون باطل ومبطل للإتفاق المعلق عليه. وإن صيرورة الشرط ممكناً فيما بعد من الوجه المادي أو الوجه القانوني لا تجعل الإتفاق صحيحاً. 

بيد أن الأمر يكون خلاف ذلك أي أن الشرط المستحيل أو غير المباح يعد كأنه لم يكتب إذا كان الفريقان لم يجعلا له شأناً جازماً ولم يكن له في التعاقد شأن السبب الدافع الحامل على إنشاء الموجب. 



المادة 83- باطل كل شرط من شأنه أن يقيد أو يمنع إستعمال الحقوق المختصة بكل إنسان كإستعمال حقوقه في الزواج أو حقوقه المدنية. 

غير أن هذا الحكم لا يسري على الحالة التي يحبس فيها أحد الفريقين نفسه عن ممارسة صناعة أو مهنة ما في زمن معين أو مكان محدود أما شرط بقاء الترمل فيكون صحيحاً إذا وجد ما يصوبه من الأسباب المشروعة وحق تقديرها يعود إلى القاضي. 



المادة 84- يكون الموجب باطلاً إذا جعل وجوده موقوفاً على إدارة الموجب عليه وحدها (وهو الشرط الإداري المحض). 

غير أنه يحق للفريقين أو لأحدهما أن يحفظ لنفسه حق التصريح في مهلة معينة بأنه يريد البقاء على العقد أو فسخه. 

وهذا التحفظ لا يجوز إشتراطه في الإعتراف بالدين ولا في الهبة ولا في إسقاط الدين ولا في بيع السلم.لr 


المادة 85- إذا لم تعين المهلة في الحالة المنصوص عليها في المادة السابقة فكل فريق يمكنه أن يوجب على الفريق الآخر التصريح بقراره في مهلة كافية. 

وإذا إنقضت المهلة ولم يصرح ذلك الفريق برغبته في فسخ العقد أصبح العقد نهائياً من تاريخ إنعقاده. 

وإذا صرح جلياً للفريق الآخر برغبته في فسخ العقد، عد الإتفاق كأنه لم يكن. 



المادة 86- إذا توفي قبل إنقضاء المهلة الفريق الذي إحتفظ لنفسه بحق الفسخ ولم يكن قد أفصح عن مشيئته، كان لورثته الحق في إبقاء العقد أو فسخه في المدة التي كانت باقية لمورثهم. 

وإذا إختلف الورثة فالذين يريدون البقاء على العقد لا يمكنهم إجبار الآخرين على قبوله ولكن لهم أن يتخذوا العقد كله لحسابهم الخاص. 



المادة 87- إذا جن الفريق الذي إحتفظ لنفسه بحق الفسخ أو فقد الأهلية الشرعية بسبب آخر فالمحكمة بناء على طلب الفريق الآخر أو غيره من ذوي العلاقة تعين وصياً خاصاُ لهذا الغرض فيقرر بترخيص من المحكمة ما إذا كان هناك محل لقبول العقد أو لفسخه حسبما تقتضيه مصلحة فاقد الأهلية. أما في حالة الإفلاس فيتولى الوصاية حتماً وكيل التفليسة أو غيره من ممثلي جماعة الدائنين.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

في الموجبات الأصلية والموجبات الإضافية 
المادة 79- إذا وجد موجبأن فأحدهما يعد أصلياً والآخر إضافياً إذا كان الأول أساساً للثاني ولا سيما فيما يلي : 

1) حينما يكون أحد الموجبين نتيجة قانونية للآخر كموجب التعويض من ضرر ناجم عن عدم تنفيذ موجب سابق. 

2) حينما يعقد أحد الموجبين إعتباراً للموجب الآخر (كبند جزائي أو كفالة أو رهن). 



المادة 80- إن الموجبات الإضافية المبينة في الفقرة الثانية من المادة السابقة تسقط مع الموجب الأصلي لكونها مرتبطة به، ما لم ينص على العكس في القانون أو في إتفاق الفريقين.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

في الموجبات القابلة للتجزئة 
المادة 75- جميع الموجبات التي لم تنص عليها في الفقرتين الاولى والثانية من المادة السبعين قابلة للتجزئة. 



المادة 76- إن الموجب القابل للتجزئة يجب تنفيذه فيما بين الدائن والمديون كما لو كان غير قابل لها ولا يلتفت إلى قابلتة التجزئة إلا إذا كان هناك عدة دائنين لا يستطيع كل منهم أن يطالب إلا بحصته من الدين القابل للتجزئة أو إذا كان عدة مديونين لا يلزم كل منهم إلا بجزء من الدين. 

وتطبق القاعدة نفسعا على الورثة فلا يمكن أن يطالبوا أو يطالبوا إلا بالحصة التي تعود لهم أو عليهم من دين التركة. 



المادة 77- إن الدين القابل للتجزئة بين المديونين لا يجزأ : 

1) حينما يكون موضوع الموجب تسليم شيء معين بذاته موجود في حوزة أحد المديونين. 

2) حينما يكون أحد المديونين موكلاً وحده بتنفيذ الموجب إما بمقتضى عقد الإنشاء وإما بمقتضى عقد لاحق له. وفي كلتا الحالتين يمكن أن يطالب بمجموع الدين المديون الواضع يده على الشيء أو الموكل بالتنفيذ ويكون له عند الإقتضاء حق الرجوع على شركائه في الدين. 



المادة 78- إن قطع مرور الزمن، في الأحوال المبينة في المادة السابقة على المديون الذي تمكن مطالبته بجميع الدين تسري مفاعيله على سائر الموجب عليهم.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

في الموجبات التي لا تتجزأ 
المادة 70- يكون الموجب غير قابل للتجزئة : 

1) بسبب ماهية الموضوع حينما يكون شيئاً أو عملاً غير قابل لتجزئة مادية أو معنوية. 

2) بمقتضى صك إنشاء الموجب أو بمقتضى القانون حينما يستفاد من الصك أو من القانون أن تنفيذ الموجب لا يكون جزئياً. 



المادة 71- إذا تعدد المديونون في موجب غير قابل للتجزئة، أمكن إلزام كل منهم بإيفاء المجموع على أن يكون له حق الرجوع على سائر المديونين. ويسري هذا الحكم على ورثة من عقد مثل هذا الموجب إذ لا تصح فيه قاعدة التجزئة الإرثية خلافاً لدين التضامن. 

ويكون الرجوع على بقية المديونين إما بإقامة دعوى شخصية وإما بإقامة الدعوى التي كانت من حق الدائن مع ما يتبعها من وجوه التأمين. 



المادة 72- إذا تعدد الدائنون في موجب غير قابل للتجزئة، ولا تضامن بينهم، فالمديون لا يمكنه أن يدفع الا لجميع الدائنين معاً و كل دائن منهم لا يمكنه ان يطلب التنفيذ إلا بإسم الجميع وبتفويض منهم. 

على أنه يجوز لكل دائن أن يطلب لحساب الجميع إيداع الشيء الواجب أو تسليمه إلى حارس تعينه المحكمة إذا كان ذلك الشيء غير قابل للإيداع. 



المادة 73- إن المديون بدين لا يتجزأ والمدعى عليه بمجموع الموجب يمكنه أن يطلب مهلة لإدخال بقية المديونين في الدعوى ليحول دون صدور الحكم عليه وحده بمجموع الدين أما إذا كان لا يمكن إستيفاء الدين إلا من المديون المدعى عليه جاز صدور الحكم عليه وحده وله عندئذ حق الرجوع على سائر شركاته في الإرث أو في الموجب بما يناسب حصة كل منهم. 



المادة 74- إن قطع أحد الدائنين لمرور الزمن في موجب لا يتجزأ يستفيد منه الآخرون كما أن قطعه على المديون ينفذ حق سائر المديونين. 

وكذلك الأسباب الموقفة لمرور الزمن حكمها يسري على الجميع.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الموجبات التخييرية 

المادة 56- الموجب التخييري هو الذي يكون موضوعه مشتملاً على جملة أشياء تبرأ ذمة المديون تماماً بأداء واحد منها. وللمديون وحده حق الإختيار ما لم يكن ثمة نص مخالف. 



المادة 57- يتم الإختيار بمجرد إخبار الفريق الآخر. وعندما يتم يعد الشيء المختار كأنه موضوع الموجب في الأصل. 



المادة 58- أما إذا كان للموجب مواضيع تخييرية تستحق الأداء في آجال موقوتة فإن إختيار أحدها في أجل لا يمنع صاحب الحق من إختيار غيره في أجل آخر إذا كان لا يتحصل العكس من الصك الأساسي أو العادة المألوفة أو ما يرجح انه مشيئة الفريقين. 



المادة 59- إذا توفي الفريق الذي له حق الإختيار قبل أن يختار فإن حقه ينتقل إلى ورثته، وإذا اعلن عجزه يصبح حق الإختيار لجماعة الدائنين. 

وإذا لم يتفق الوارثون أو الدائنون كان للفريق الآخر أن يطلب تحديد مهلة لهم حتى إذا إنقضت أصبح حق الإختيار لهذا الفريق. 



المادة 60- تبرأ ذمة المديون بأداء أحد الأشياء الموعود بها، لكنه لا يستطيع إجبار الدائن على قبول جزء من هذا الشيء وجزء من ذاك. 

ولا يحق للدائن أن يطلب إلا أداء أحد الأشياء برمته، ولا يستطيع إجبار المديون على التنفيذ بأداء جزء من هذا وجزء من ذاك. 



المادة 61- إذا كان أحد المواضيع وحده قابلاً للتنفيذ فالموجب يكون أو يصبح من الموجبات البسيطة. 



المادة 62- يسقط الموجب التخييري إذا أصبحت مواضيع الموجب كلها مستحيلة في وقت واحد بدون خطأ من المديون وقبل تآخره. 



المادة 63- إذا أصبحت مواضيع الموجب كلها مستحيلة في وقت واحد بخطأ من المديون أو بعد تآخره أمكن الدائن أن يطالبه بثمن ما يختاره من تلك المواضيع. 



المادة 64- إذا إمتنع المديون عن الإختيار أو كان ثمة عدة مديونين لم يتفقوا على الإختيار، حق للدائن أن يطلب من القاضي تحديد مهلة لهم وتعيين الشيء الذي يجب آداؤه إذا لم يختاروا في خلال هذه المهلة. 



المادة 65- إذا كان الإختيار من حق الدائن وكان متآخراً عنه، حق للفريق الآخر أن يطلب تعيين مهلة كافية للدائن من الجزم في الأمر فإذا إنقضت المهلة قبل وقوع إختياره أصبح هذا الحق للمديون. 



المادة 66- إذا حدث في الحالة المشار أليها في المادة السابقة أن تنفيذ أحد مواضيع الموجب أصبح مستحيلاً بخطأ من المديون أو بعد تآخره، حق للدائن أن يطالب بالموضوع الذي بقي ممكناً أو بأداء عوض يناسب الضرر الناجم عن إستحالة تنفيذ ذلك الموضوع. 



المادة 67- إذا أصبح تنفيذ أحد مواضيع الموجب مستحيلاً بخطأ من الدائن يعد كأنه إختار هذا الموضوع فلا يمكنه أن يطالب بما بقي ممكناً من المواضيع.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

المادة 53- إن الموجبات ذات المواضيع المتعددة تكون متلازمة أو تخييرية أو إختيارية. 

المادة 54- الموجب المتلازم هو الذي يكون موضوعه مشتملاً على جملة أشياء تجب معاً بحيث لا تبرأ ذمة المديون إلا بأدائها كلها. 



المادة 55- إن الموجبات المتلازمة خاضعة للأحكام المختصة بالموجب البسيط.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

في الموجبات الشخصية والعينية 
المادة 52- إن الموجبات الشخصية هي التي يلتزمها المديون شخصياً وتكون من ثم مضمونة بموجب مملوكه. والموجبات العينية هي التي لا يكون فيها المديون ملزماً شخصياً ولا ضامناً لها بمجموع مملوكه بل ملزماً بصفة كونه متصرفاً في بعض الأشياء أو الأموال وضامناً للموجب بها وحدها.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

في الموجبات الإيجابية ‏(موجب الآداء أو الفعل) والسلبية (موجب الإمتناع) 
المادة 45- الموجب الإيجابي هو الذي يكون فيه المديون ملزماً بأداء شيء أو بفعله. 



المادة 46- موجب الأداء هو الذي يكون موضوعه إما دفع مبلغ من النقود أو أشياء آخرى من المثليات، وإما إنشاء حق عيني. 



المادة 47- إن موجب الآداء ينقل حتماً حق ملكية الشيء إذا كان من الأعيان المعينة المنقولة. 



المادة 48- إذا كان موضوع موجب الآداء إنشاء حق عيني غير منقول، كان لصاحبه حق التسجيل في السجل العقاري. 



المادة 49- يتضمن أيضاً موجب الاداء وجوب تسليم الشيء والمحافظة عليه إلى حين تسليمه إذا كان من الأعيان المعينة. 



المادة 50- موجب الفعل هو الذي يكون فيه المديون ملزماً بإتمام فعل وخصوصاً القيام بتسليم ما. 



المادة 51- الموجب السلبي هو الذي يكون موضوعه الإمتناع عن فعل ما.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

في الموجبات المتتابعة وغير المتتابعة 
المادة 44- يكون الموجب متتابعاً إذا كان تنفيذ موضوعه لا يتم بعمل واحد دفعة واحدة بل يتم بالإمتناع أو بعمل مستمر أو بسلسلة من الأعمال.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الجزء الأول - الموجبات المتضامنة بين الدائنين (تضامن الدائنين) 




المادة 11- يوجد التضامن بين الدائنين حين يكون شخصان أو عدة أشخاص أصحابا لدين واحد يحق لكل منهم ان يطلب دفع هذا الدين بجملته كما يحق من جهة آخرى للمديون أن يدفع الدين الى أي كان منهم وهذا ما يسمونه تضامن الدائنين. على ان الدائن المتضامن لا يحق له ان يتصرف في مجموع الدين بل يعد مفوضا من قبل سائر الدائنين في المحافظة على القسم الذي يتجاوز مبلغ حصته وفي استيفائه من المديونين. 



المادة 12- ان التضامن بين الدائنين لا يؤخذ بالاستنتاج بل يجب ان ينشأ عن عقد قانوني أوعن القانون أو عن ماهية العمل. 



المادة 13- ان موجب التضامن يسقط تجاه كل الدائنين بالايفاء او بأداء العوض او بايداع الشيء المستحق او بالمقاصة او بتجديد التعاقد تجاه احد الدائنين. ان المديون الذي يوفي احد الدائنين المتضامنين حصته في الموجب يبرىء ذمته تجاه الآخرين على قدر هذه الحصة. 



المادة 14- ان اسقاط احد الدائنين المتضامنين للدين لا يسري على الآخرين ولا يبرىء المديون الا من حصة ذلك الدائن. وان اجتماع صفتي الدائن والمديون في شخص احد الدائنين المتضامنين وفي شخص المديون لا يسقط الموجب الا بالنظر الى هذا الدائن. 



المادة 15- ان مرور الزمن الذي تم على حق احد الدائنين المتضامنين لا يسري على الآخرين وخطأ احد الدائنين المتضامنين او تآخره لا يضر ببقية الدائنين. 



المادة 16- اذا انذر احد الدائنين المديون او اجرى حكم الفائدة على الدين فسائر الدائنين يستفيدون من نتيجة عمله. 



المادة 17- ان الاعمال التي تقطع مرور الزمن بالنظر الى احد الدائنين المتضامنين يستفيد منها الآخرون. اما الاسباب التي تقف سريان مرور الزمن فتبقى شخصية ومختصة بكل من الدائنين. 



المادة 18- ان الصلح الذي يعقد بين احد الدائنين والمديون يستفيد منه الدائنون الآخرون حينما يكون متضمنا الاعتراف بالحق او بالدين. ولا يسري عليهم هذا الصلح حين يتضمن اسقاط الدين او احراج موقفهم الا اذا رضوا به. 



المادة 19- اذا منح احد الدائنين المتضامنين المديون مهلة فلا يسري ذلك على الآخرين ما لم يستنتج العكس من صك انشاء الموجب او من القانون او من ماهية القضية. 



المادة 20- ما يأخذه كل واحد من الدائنين المتضامنين سواء اكان بالاستيفاء ام بالصلح يصبح مشتركا بينه وبين الدائنين الآخرين فيشتركون فيه على نسبة حصصهم و اذا حصل احد الدائنين على كفالة او حوالة لحصته فيحق للدائنين الآخرين الاشتراك في ما يوفيه الكفيل او المحال عليه هذا كله اذا لم يستنتج العكس من العقد او القانون او ماهية القضية. 



المادة 21- بعد الايفاء يقسم مجموع الدين حصصا متساوية اذا لم يشترط العكس. 



المادة 22- ان الدائن المتضامن الذي لا يتمكن بعد الاستيفاء من تقديم المال المستوفي لسبب يسند الى خطأه هو مسؤول تجاه الدائنين الآخرين على قدر حصصهم. 



الجزء الثاني - الموجبات المتضامنة بين المديونين (تضامن المديونين) 




أحكام عامة  - الفقرة الأولى 




المادة 23- يكون الموجب متضامنا بين المديونين حين يكون عدة مديونين ملزمين بدين واحد و كل منهم يجب اعتباره في علاماته بالدائن كمديون بمجموع هذا الدين فيقال اذ ذاك (تضامن المديونين). على ان التضامن لا يحول دون قسمة الدين بين ورثة المديون المتضامن . 



المادة 24- ان التضامن بين المديونين لا يؤخذ بالاستنتاج بل يجب ان يستفاد صراحة من عقد انشاء الموجب او من القانون او من ماهية القضية. على ان التضامن يكون حتما في الموجبات المعقودة بين التجار في شؤون تجارية اذا لم يتحصل العكس من عقد انشاء الموجب او من القانون. 



الفقرة الثانية  - في مفاعيل التضامن 




اولاً- مفاعيل التضامن في علاقات الدائن بالمديونين 




المادة 25- اذا وجد موجب التضامن بين المديونين فان جميع هؤلاء ملزمون بالشىء ذاته و لكن بمقتضى روابط متميزة ومستقلة بعضها عن بعض و لا سيما فيما يختص : 

1) بصحة هذه الروابط. 

2) باستحقاقها. 

3) بسقوطها. 



المادة 26- يحق لكل من المديونين المتضامنين ان يدلي باسباب الدفاع المختصة به والمشتركة بين جميع المديونين. 



المادة 27- ان اسباب الدفاع المختصة بكل من المديونين هي التي يمكن ان يدلي بها واحد او عدة منهم و اخصها : 

1) الاسباب الممكنة من الابطال (الاكراه والخداع والغلط عدم الاهلية) سواء اكانت مختصة باحد المديونين ام ببعضهم. 

2) الشكل (الاجل او الشرط) الذي لا يشمل ما التزمه الجميع. 

3) اسباب سقوط الموجب التي لم تحدث للجميع. 



المادة 28- اسباب الدفاع المشتركة هي التي يمكن ان يدلي بها جميع المديونين بالموجب المتضامن 

و هي على الخصوص : 

1) اسباب البطلان (كموضوع غير مباح و كفقدان الصيغ المطلوبة شرعا الخ) التي تشمل ما التزمه الجميع . 

2) الشكل (الأجل او الشرط) الشامل لما التزمه الجميع. 

3) أسباب الاسقاط التي افضت الى سقوط الدين عن الجميع. 



المادة 29- ان الايفاء او اداء العوض او ايداع الشىء المستحق او المقاصة التي جرت بين احد المديونين والدائن. كلها تبرىء ذمة سائر الموجب عليهم. 



المادة 30- ان تآخر الدائن بالنظر الى احد الموجب عليهم يستفيد من نتائجه الآخرون. 



المادة 31- إن تجديد الموجب بين الدائن وأحد الموجب عليهم يبرىء ذمة الآخرين إلا إذا رضي هؤلاء بالالتزام لموجب الجديد. أما إذا اشترط الدائن قبول المديونين وامتنع هؤلاء فالموجب السابق لا يسقط. 



المادة 32- إن إسقاط الدين عن أحد المديونين المتضامنين يستفيد منه سائر الموجب عليهم إلا إذا كان الدائن قد صرح بأنه لا يريد إسقاط الدين إلا عن ذلك المديون وعلى قدر حصته منه. فعندئذ لا يستفيد المديونون الآخرون إلا بنسبة حصة المديون المبرأة ذمته. 



المادة 33- إن الدائن الذي يرضى بتجزئة الدين لمصلحة أحد المديونين يبقى له حق الإدعاء على  الآخرين بمجموع الدين إذا لم يشترط العكس. 



المادة 34- إن الصلح الذي يعقد بين الدائن وأحد الموجب عليهم يستفيد منه الآخرون إذا كان يتضمن إسقاط الدين أو صيغة آخرى للإبراء وهو لا يلزمهم  ولا يحرج موقفهم إذا كانوا لم يرضوا به. 



المادة 35- إن إجتماع صفتي الدائن والمديون في شخص الدائن وشخص أحد المديونين لا يسقط الموجب إلا فيما يختص بحصة هذا المديون. 



المادة 36- ليس للحكم الصادر على أحد المديونين المتضامنين قوة القضية المحكمة بالنظر إلى المديونين الآخرين أما الحكم الصادر لمصلحة أحد المديونين فيستفيد منه الآخرون إلا إذا كان مبنيا على سبب يتعلق بشخص المديون الذي حصل على الحكم. 

إن الأسباب التي توقف حكم مرور الزمن يمكن إبقاؤها شخصية ومختصة بأحد الدائنين ولكن الأسباب التي تقطع مرور الزمن بالنظر إلى أحد المديونين المتضامنين تقطعه أيضاً بالنظر إلى الآخرين. 



ثانياً- مفاعيل التضامن في العلاقات الكائنة بين المديونين 




المادة 37- إذا وجد التضامن بين المديونين أمكن كلاً منهم أن يبرئ ذمة الآخرين جميعاً : 

1- بإيفاء الدين كله. 

2- بإجراء المقاصة على دين له في ذمة الدائن مقابل مجموع الدين. 

3- بأن يلتزم وحده الموجب بدلاً من سائر المديونين. 

4- بأن يحلف اليمين عند الإقتضاء على عدم وجوب دين ما. 

5- بأن ينال من الدائن إسقاط مجموع الدين. 



المادة 38- إن كلاً من المديونين المتضامنين مسؤول عن عمله فقط في تنفيذ الموجب. والإنذار الموجه على أحدهم لا يسري مفعوله على الآخرين. 



المادة 39- إن موجب التضامن ينقسم حكماً بالنظر إلى علاقات المديونين بعضهم ببعض فهم فيما بينهم لا يلزم أحد منهم إلا بنسبة حصته. 

وإن الحصص التي يلزم بها المديونون بمقتضى الفقرة السابقة هي متساوية إلا فيما يلي : 

1) إذا كان العقد يصرح بالعكس. 

2) إذا كانت مصالح المديونين غير متساوية. 

وإذا كانت المصلحة في الدين لأحد المديونين وحده، وجب إعتبار الآخرين كفلاء في علاقتهم به. 



المادة 40- إن المديون في موجب التضامن إذا أوفى مجموع الدين كان له حق الرجوع على المديونين الآخرين بما يتجاوز حصته. 

وامكنه إذ ذاك أن يقيم الدعوى الشخصية أو الدعوى التي كان يحق للدائن إقامتها مع ما يختص بها من التأمينات عند الإقتضاء. 

ولكن، أية كانت الدعوى التي يقيمها، لا يحق له أن يتطلب من كل مديون إلا الحصة التي يجب عليه نهائياً أن يتحملها. 



المادة 41- إذا وجد بين المديونين المتضامنين شخص أو عدة أشخاص غائبين أو غير مقتدرين على الدفع فإن أعباءهم من الدين يتحملها المديونون الحاضرون وذوو الإقتدار بنسة ما يجب على كل منهم أن يتحمله من الدين، ذلك كله إذا لم يكن نص مخالف. 



الفقرة الثالثة - في زوال التضامن 




المادة 42- يزول التضامن حين يسقطه الدائن. 



المادة 43- يكون إسقاط التضامن إما عاماً وشاملاً لجميع المديونين وإما شخصياً مختصاً بواحد أو بعدة منهم. 

فإذا شمل الإسقاط جميع المديونين يقسم الموجب فيما بينهم كما يقسم الموجب المتقارن. 

وإذا كان الإسقاط شخصياً مختصاً بواحد أو بعدة من المديونين فإن الدائن لا يمكنه أن يطالب الذين أسقط التضامن عنهم إلا بنصيبهم وإنما يحق له أن يقاضي سائر المديونين على وجه التضامن بمبلغ الدين كله. 

وإذا وقع لأحد المديونين الذين لم يشملهم إسقاط التضامن أن أصبح غير مليء فإن سائر المديونين، وفي جملتهم الذين إستفادوا من هذا الإسقاط، يتحملون إيفاء ما يجب عليه من الدين.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

في الموجبات المتقارنة 
المادة 9- يجوز ان يختص الموجب الواحد بعدة أشخاص موجب لهم. أو موجب عليهم. وتقسم الموجبات من هذا القبيل الى موجبات متقارنة وموجبات متضامنة. 


المادة 10- ان توزيع المنافع والتكاليف في الموجبات المتقارنة يتم حتماً على قاعدة المساواة بين الدائنين والمديونين، ما لم يكن العقد يقضي بخلاف ذلك. فيكون في الحقيقة عدد الديون بقدر عدد الدائنين أو المديونين، وهو الامر الذي يجب الاعتداد به ولا سيما في : 

1- ما يتعلق بحق المداعاة اذ لا يمكن أحد الدائنين ان يستعمل هذا الحق كما لا يمكن استعماله على أحد المديونين الا بقدر النصيب الذي يكون للدائن أو النصيب الذي يكون على المديون من ذلك الموجب. 

2- ما يختص بأنذار كل من المديونين أو بنسبة الخطأ اليه فإن الإنذار ونسبة الخطأ يتمان في شأن كل مديون على حدة. 

3- ما يتعلق بتقدير احوال البطلان التي يمكن أن تكون شخصية لكل ذي شأن في الموجب. 

4- ما يختص بالأعمال التي تقطع حكم مرور الزمن و بالأسباب التي توقف سريانه.

----------

